# All cheese 2500 Vampire Counts lists



## vstag

My friend is getting ready for a 2500pt tourny and there is gonna be alot of VC players so he whants to practice against some of the nasty things VC can do. I play VC, but my style is just whatever looks fun at the time and not so much to try and destroy my opponet, so what lists and tactics can I use to make him never what to play against VC again?


----------



## Gharof von Carstein

a fullblown blood knight deathstar with a combat lord. throw in a varghulf and a strong core and make your other vampires casting wretches with armour upgrades. take stuff like staff of damnation, hand of dust, rod of flaming death. go apeshit! take 2 corpse carts with balefire so he cant stop you magic wise! take sceptre de noirot and zombie raise him to madness! 

basically the only cheese thing vampires have is the blood knight deathstar with more black knights to help it out. together with possibly a big unit of graveguard to hide your lord in. the possibilities with these setups are yours to try out. personally this is about as cheese as VC come.


----------



## squeek

Take a look at some of the competitive VC lists posted in Armylists, Gharof's being good examples. Also lots of ghouls for your core is pretty standard and quite unpleasant!


----------



## Gharof von Carstein

squeek are you suggesting my lists are cheesy???  

i highly resent the remark! my lists are a pure example of min-maxing  2 varghulfs is by no means cheesy. 

tsk!


----------



## Vorag of Strigos

what I love doing is trapping someone with a unit of wights (a vampire joining them with forbidden lore and helm of commandment) during the magic phase I use "Summon undead Horde" to get like a legion of Zombies surrounding them, then use the shambling horde rule (as they really can't retreat or move, helm of commandment gives superior WS) to decimate whatever I've trapped with a huge amount of killing blows and enough 
S2 hits to take down a bloodthirster.

also, beware of any vamprie with the forbidden lore ability, which pretty much makes their magical powers incredibly versitile, allowing them to take all spell of ANY magic lore in the game, with the exception of the Lore of Life, (shame really, I like that lore) if every vampire thrall and lord has this ability, you could be on the receiving end of about 6 winds of undeath casts or a huge amount of S4 hits each magic phase in just a 2000 point match, meaning you really need to watch your dispel dice pile. I've seen so many players get so annoyed with I use this tactic to cause 1-3 wounds to EACH enemy unit on the table per magic phase, especially when people only have 1 or 2 spellcasters and have insufficiant dispel dice.

if you want to play a worry free game, try to get as many spellcasters as there are vampires on the tabletop, or equip some lesser spellcasters with a dispel scroll or two, seriously, the last thing you need is half your army wiped out with the winds of undeath spell.


----------



## squeek

Gharof von Carstein said:


> squeek are you suggesting my lists are cheesy???
> 
> i highly resent the remark! my lists are a pure example of min-maxing  2 varghulfs is by no means cheesy.
> 
> tsk!


I would never be so brazen as to call your lists cheesy  However a competitive list is a good basis for a cheesy list I reckon.


----------



## xaiff101

Vorag of Strigos said:


> and enough
> S2 hits to take down a bloodthirster.


Unless I missed something S2 can't wound T6. I know you're just trying to get a point across, but I just thought that you'd like to know.


----------



## swarmofseals

I have very little experience, so take this with a grain of salt...


But I imagine list built around a Vampire Lord and four Vampires all taking the "Master of the Black Arts" power would have an absolutely insane magic phase, boasting something like 20 power dice.

You'd be spending a ton of points on characters (probably close to half your total if you kit everything out to the nines), but the amount of zombies (etc.) you should be able to raise with that many PD is insane. You can probably tarpit their entire army. 

That said, I would hate to face the blue scribes with this kind of force...


----------



## Stuntiesrule

whatever you end up doing remember any new units of zombies you raise are VP's for your opponent that is why I like using 10 man skele units and then using my vampires to beef them up


----------



## Zapbranagan66

Here is a unfair 1000 pt army, unless your fighting demons. Made me laugh, hope you all enjoy it.

Ethereal Vampire 150
Ethereal BSB Vampire 175
10 ghouls 80
10 ghouls 80
10 wraiths 500

Total: 985
what you think XD


----------



## karlhunt

I hate your soul. Now I have to try it...


----------



## LukeValantine

here is a unfair 1000 pt army, unless your fighting demons. Made me laugh, hope you all enjoy it.

Ethereal Vampire 150
Ethereal BSB Vampire 175
10 ghouls 80
10 ghouls 80
10 wraiths 500

Total: 985
what you think XD

I like where your going with this, but in all honesty except for the wraiths (Who really need a tome banshee) A normal rank, and file empire this would be able to take down the ghoul units before they can strike (Do to 4+ min save on basic troops + banner you get the point). Also this list suffers a huge draw back in magic with only 4? power dice meaning you more then likely won't be raising more the 15 zombies all game even if the enemy only has one level one. At this Pt value I run 2 vamps both with lord of the dead, one with dark acolte, and the general has dread knight, marching beside a necro on a corpse cart, and all three hidden in units of skellies with the generals having a war banner for a potential St combat res of 6 by time the enemy gets to me. This humble list is topped of by a three man wraith squad with tomb banshee. Throw in a gem of blood, book of arkam, Bitting blade, and a enchanted shield and you have your self a good old Valentine special (ps 7 power dice at 1000pt is still a tad small can't wait till my 1250 pt lists ready with its 9pd).


----------



## Mitchy

Thats hugly broken, but im surprised that none of the lists use Blood Knights. I recently figured out that Blood Knight champions are level one wizards, so theres no need to put a Vampire Hero in with them as he can just keep them topped up. So taking a list based on Blood Knights can be hugly awesome, expecially since the Blood Knight champion can take the thing that lets you pull a power dice over to the next phase, so first turn you dont use any dice with the champion and secound turn he can cast Invocation with two dice, make sure those spells go off.


----------



## LukeValantine

Only down side to a blood knight champ trying to keep the unit up is the whole only being able to bring a single vamp back to life do to the limitations on invocation of nemek (Vamps/ethereals can only get back one wound with each cast)


----------



## Mitchy

true, but since they have (from my memory) a 1+ save, its gonna be hard to take one out. And then i would only use the Champ if its only the one wound, if its any more i would get anouther Vampire to raise them.

Heres anouther unearthly tactic:
-Get the Black Peript
-Hope you roll to get Vanhels Dance
-Save up a power dice first turn
-Cast Vanhels Dance with three dice
-Travel anouther 8inchs
-Laugh as you Blood Knights just went 40inchs in two turns


----------



## vstag

Mitchy said:


> I recently figured out that Blood Knight champions are level one wizards.


Where does it say that the blood knight champion is a wizard?


----------



## Mitchy

it says in the rule book that champions are treated as characters.

Since in the Vampire Counts book Vampire Characters are level one wizards, and the champion is a character, then he is a level one wizard.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

That's what we in the business call "unintended consequences". If the studio lads have any sense at all, they'll errata the bejeezus out of it once they're made aware of the problem. Just because unit champions are _treated_ as characters doesn't mean they _are_ characters (which is why WoC characters don't get Eye of the Gods rolls for killing champions).


----------



## Mitchy

yeah, LukeValantine pointed out to me that i was mistaken, they arent wizards. I just misread the rules in the rule book, which is unfortonte, i still think they should be wizards. It would make sense compared to the fluff.


----------

